# sendmail don't receive from external



## integrator (Oct 24, 2012)

Sendmail reject mails for local domain autolobaz.by from Internet. Could you please help?
Below is my .mc file:


```
divert(0)
VERSIONID(`$FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc 223068 2011-06-14 04:33:43Z gshapiro $')
OSTYPE(freebsd6)
DOMAIN(generic)
LOCAL_DOMAIN(`autolobaz.by')dnl

FEATURE(access_db, `hash -o -T<TMPF> /etc/mail/access')
FEATURE(blacklist_recipients)
FEATURE(local_lmtp)
FEATURE(mailertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable')
FEATURE(virtusertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable')
FEATURE(domaintable)dnl
FEATURE(`relay_entire_domain')
dnl Uncomment to allow relaying based on your MX records.
dnl NOTE: This can allow sites to use your server as a backup MX without
dnl       your permission.
dnl FEATURE(relay_based_on_MX)

dnl DNS based black hole lists
dnl --------------------------------
dnl DNS based black hole lists come and go on a regular basis
dnl so this file will not serve as a database of the available servers.
dnl For that, visit
dnl [url]http://www.google.com/Top/Computers/Internet/E-mail/Spam/Blacklists/[/url]

dnl Uncomment to activate your chosen DNS based blacklist
dnl FEATURE(dnsbl, `dnsbl.example.com')
dnl Alternatively, you can provide your own server and rejection message:
dnl FEATURE(dnsbl, `dnsbl.example.com', ``"550 Mail from " $&{client_addr} " rejected'')
GENERICS_DOMAIN_FILE(`/etc/mail/generics-domains')dnl
dnl Dialup users should uncomment and define this appropriately
dnl define(`SMART_HOST', `your.isp.mail.server')

dnl Uncomment the first line to change the location of the default
dnl /etc/mail/local-host-names and comment out the second line.
dnl define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/sendmail.cw')
define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/local-host-names')

dnl Enable for both IPv4 and IPv6 (optional)
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv4, Family=inet')
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv6, Family=inet6, Modifiers=O')
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Port=smtp,Addr=178.172.148.149, Name=MTA')

define(`confDOMAIN_NAME', `mail.autolobaz.by')
define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')
define(`confNO_RCPT_ACTION', `add-to-undisclosed')
define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,noexpn,novrfy')
define(`confHELO_NAME', `autolobaz.by')dnl


MASQUERADE_AS(`autolobaz.by')dnl 
FEATURE(masquerade_envelope)dnl
MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
```


----------

